# Reattachment of Amputated Fingertip



## bdiazdeleon (May 18, 2017)

I am not sure what procedure code to use for the following amputated fingertip repair scenario and seeking assistance - thank you!

"...I evaluated the patient to use the amputated fingertip as a bio dressing.  Digital block done.  Finger tourniquet is applied.  The remaining nail is removed.  The area surrounding the amputation is cleansed with Hibiclens, and then copiously rinsed with sterile saline.  The area of a palpitation as well as the amputated fingertip are both rinsed with sterile saline.  The fingertip is then approximated back over the wound/amputation, and 12 sutures using 5-0 chromic gut are used to place the amputated piece.  Patient tolerates the procedure well."

CPT code 20822 seems like a lot more interventions involved and would not fit this scenario.   Unsure how to code it!


----------



## Cynthia Hughes (May 22, 2017)

*fingertip reattachment*

This is not my area of expertise but I would look at the skin graft codes. You may need to apply modifier 52 if the code includes taking an autograft from another area since this was not required.

I hope that helps.
Cindy


----------



## akandrew (Feb 9, 2018)

It seems that the fingertip would be used as a graft.  I would look in that section.


----------

